# Last Minute NYE Diablo Ride?



## steve90068 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've missed the last couple Diablo rides due to family reasons and tomorrow looks to be the only non-rain day of the weekend.

Anyone up for a south gate ride? I'll be riding from my place in San Ramon, getting to Athenian around 10:30am to catch the best mid day mountain weather and then back down.

Leisurely ride, I'm not looking to hammer.

Anyone with the day off interested?


----------

